# Anyone build the Timothy Rousseau shooting board?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have been needing a shooting board for some time now but overanalyzing all the different variations. After looking at them all a few times it looks like this one would be best for me. The problem with the build video is he doesn't give any dimensions, so was curious if anyone has built one and what dimensions they used?

Thanks!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I didn't build this style since my bench is fir and I didnt want to run a plane on it. I built the laminated kind and the top area of mine that holds material is 12" x 20". So far this size has covered everything I've needed including miters for window trim. The side pieces were 54" long and my shooting board worked just fine.

Personally I'm not a huge fan of a one size fits all shooting board. But if i was going to make one I would make the Rousseau. In fact I'm planing to make a narrow and wide version of his without the top taller block for planing thinner stock.


----------

